# Recent forum software changes? (Quotes/



## HoHun (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Could it be that something has been changed regarding the site software recently?

I've been noticing two issues:

1.) When I hit the "Reply" button, text that was included in quote tags in the message I'm replying more is not listed any more. 

(I assume it was listed in the past, but I'm not perfectly sure of this.)

2.) I've lost an almost finished post in the edit window twice this weekend, and didn't understand how. I don't normally ever lose posts, so I suspect something about the forum software has subtly changed.

(Or maybe that's just a sign I'm getting old 

Thanks for listening to my rather unspecific enquiry!

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 21, 2008)

On item #2, I think that u werent signed in with the remember me box checked off and the system dropped u off after an inactive timeout...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 21, 2008)

I have to hit the QUOTE box for the text to be quoted, but there may be a user setting to change that. I'll have a look.


----------



## HoHun (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi Eric,

>I have to hit the QUOTE box for the text to be quoted, but there may be a user setting to change that. I'll have a look.

Roger, I meant to describe what happens when I hit the "QUOTE" button.

The text is in fact quoted, except for the bits that already are quotes in the post I'm quoting. (That's confusing because it results in loss of context information).

This "no nested quotes" behaviour is what confused me - maybe it was always like that and I just never noticed?

Thanks for looking into this! 

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## evangilder (Dec 21, 2008)

Hmmm, it seems to be okay for me, and I didn't find anything in the user setup that could cause this behavior. I'll keep looking, but I don't know at this moment.


----------



## HoHun (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Eric,

>Hmmm, it seems to be okay for me, and I didn't find anything in the user setup that could cause this behavior. I'll keep looking, but I don't know at this moment.

Thanks! I think I have found out what caused me to lose my posts now - it's use of the search feature from the browser with the edit window. 

As I'm using Opera, I'm used to getting the results of search requests entered in the browser search box in a new window. If I use the forum search box, the results are displayed in the same window however, replacing my half-finished post. (I could have used the "back" button to get my post back, but I was caught up in my concept of Google results not having a "back" because they're always in new windows 

So please count this one as "dumb user error" - sorry for the false alarm!

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2008)

I will call it more of a browser compatibility problem. I use Firefox, and it seems to be pretty solid.


----------



## HoHun (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Eric,

>I will call it more of a browser compatibility problem. I use Firefox, and it seems to be pretty solid.

I feel obliged to defend Opera here - it was just me pushing the wrong button. 

(Or is the navbar_search script supposed to open a new window? I thought that this was only my erroneous assumption.)

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2008)

Forum search bar has always opened in the same window. It is only in Firefox/Opera etc that the search bar section (top right in Firefox) opens in a new window.


----------



## HoHun (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Gnomey,

>Forum search bar has always opened in the same window. It is only in Firefox/Opera etc that the search bar section (top right in Firefox) opens in a new window.

Thanks for the confirmation!  So Opera is not to fault, and the blame rests entirely on me!

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay then, it's all your fault! 

It's always a learning experience, and there are many ways to do different things in the forum.


----------

